# Fiorenzato F83 v Sage Pro Grinder



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

So I've had a Gaggia mdf initially then moved on to a Fiorenzato F83. When this arrived I was shocked at the size, it is a beast. I thought my wife was going to kill me, you want a fourth baby, OK honey ! Just let me keep the grinder ha ha.

But seriously it's big, I recently took collection of a Sage Pro and it's nifty, and does what is asked of it. Gets on with grinding my wife's hearty Italian beans mostly.

Differences I've noticed are:

The F83 never sounds like it's finding grinding hard where as the sage does sound like it's plodding through the beans.

If you start of with a Sage type grinder it would be fine but if your used to commercial grade quality like the F83 there is no going back.

Big difference in clumping, the large burrs of the F83 make for little clumping, the Sage on the other hand requires a little work to distribute the clumps before tamping.

If I'm honest the sage is far more refined with features and options but the Gaggia Mdf grinded beans more effortlessly than the sage does.

May seem like a sill comparison but it's just a little insight.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> So I've had a Gaggia mdf initially then moved on to a Fiorenzato F83. When this arrived I was shocked at the size, it is a beast. I thought my wife was going to kill me, you want a fourth baby, OK! Just let me keep the grinder ha ha. But seriously it's big, I recently took collection of a Sage Pro and it's nifty, and does what is asked if it-grind my wife's hearty Italian beans mostly.
> 
> Differences I've noticed are:
> 
> ...


I wish I'd had chance to compare more against my SJ, but feel I may have come to the same conclusion.

Definitely labours with tougher, smaller beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The F83 should not even be in the same sentence as the Sage word! It has a monster motor which is why everything seems effortless.....no bells and whistles but I bet it will see you out!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

38mm conical vs 83mm flat burrs? yeah they're in completely different classes.. Sette vs F83 would be a more interesting comparison perhaps, if you're looking for something more home friendly in size.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It is comparing apples with oranges but after you've used a commercial grinder most of the home grinders will sound like they are struggling. Something that you lose sight of until the next time you grind with a home grinder


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

I had my f64 and Sage Smart Pro on my worktop for short while. They could not live together so one hat to go.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

The difference in clumping is really noticeable also, not a reason to spend a chest of cash of you don't need to I know, but getting the sage has gave a new found appreciation of my F83 lol


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The Sage motor noise will change as it's grinding beans - nothing to worry about. It's just due to a load which is a bit variable and use of a brushed motor. They could add electronics to get round that but I doubt if they ever will as there's no need. For some reason the Dose Control Pro uses a less powerful motor. I might avoid that.

Comments about clumping are interesting. I mostly use monsooned malabar roasted well into 2nd crack so they are literally coated in oil. I usually have to wash the hopper out every 500g or so as the beans stick to it and themselves and don't fall into the hopper.







It can look like there is enough in but they don't fall in. I don't get much clumping at all with the hopper on. Different matter weighing in - output goes all over the place after a while and way more clumps but its' fine on other beans. The SGP does clump more than the one built into my Barista Express. Same burrs and motor but a different route out of the grind chamber. The Barista Express is so good or bad depending on how you look at it that I have to set the timer for 1/2 doses otherwise grinds go all over the place. I've put several kg of these beans through that one.

My conclusion so far is that some flat burr grinders are better for weighing in beans like these. Put the hopper on and things change and clump wise a Sage might win. There isn't much point really in buying an electronic grinder for weighing in other than setting a longer time than the dose of beans needs.

Some say that Sage produces a different taste.







I like it and had to do some ridiculously fine tuning to achieve the same balance on my Mazzer. So they probably do alter taste after a fashion.

There have been some updates to the Sage grinders - plastic part that wore out, sometimes needing to shim to get to espresso levels. As far as I know all other aspects haven't changed. Some people say rubbish just down to the price having never used one. I managed to buy a make at a similar price that looked the business but was actually pretty useless. Clumps with bells on and choking up completely at times.

If the F63 is too big there are several makes that offer smaller grinders but most / all are as usual based around grinders intended for a doser and have long exit paths from the grind chamber - that also happens just down to the size of the motor. Clumps or broken up ones are likely on difficult beans.







It seems that the only ones I like tend to be a bit that way.

Taste - well that is up to who ever is drinking it.

John

-


----------

